# My new website... too much flash?



## RMThompson (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm new to flash, so I had some trouble editing this template. Let me know what you guys think!

www.rmtphotography.com


----------



## iflynething (Sep 5, 2008)

I do not like that one bit. Cool, but I dont' like to click eyes to navigate a page and not even know where I'm navigating to. It took over a minute to load on 3Mbs internet speed. I give up on a flash upload after 30 sec. You may have other clients who are the same way and dont get a chance to look at your work because it takes too long.

~Michael~


----------



## timbearden (Sep 6, 2008)

I like the idea of it, but I also would like to know where I'm going.  Could you make a pop-up saying where you are going prior to clicking it?


----------



## epp_b (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say "yes" without even looking at your site.  If you have to ask if there's too much flash, there's too much flash.


----------



## iflynething (Sep 7, 2008)

epp_b said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb...


 

Funny you brought up the limbs 

~Michael~


----------



## NecroBolt (Sep 28, 2008)

I like it, but am also concerned about the eyes not having popups letting you know what you're clicking on.  I'm considering a flash intro also and might not now.  Once you're in the site though, I love it.  The bigger samples pop up after the click quite fast and looks so cool.  But the eyes thing could be re-tooled.  IMO.


----------



## The_Photography_Studio (Oct 21, 2008)

All you need to add is a tooltip that 

on(Rollover){
tooltip._visible = true;
}

Then just use Drag so it follows the mouse when you are over one of the eyes. 

You obviously know Flash just this is how I do 'tooltips'. Like the site though but could be faster loading.


----------



## The_Photography_Studio (Oct 21, 2008)

Lol just read your thread properly 'I'm new to Flash'. My suggestion probs doesn't mean anything. If you need a hand adding a rollover for the eyes let me know.

www.wemustdesign.com


----------



## bhop (Oct 21, 2008)

dunno.. it's still loading.. slowly..

finally loaded, I like the idea of it, but you need some text that tells you what each of those things represent.  As it is now, it's all a guess.  I can see an eye, but I don't know where it takes me until AFTER I click it.  If a small bit of text faded in somewhere when the eye was rolled over "Portfolio" for example, then that'd also help people understand that you're supposed to click it.  (portfolio is one word btw, it looks like two on your site)  To make a site successful, information is important.  Most people have short attention spans, if they are confused, they'll just close the window.


----------

